# What breed?



## creedua (Jul 15, 2012)

Thinking about get back into chickens, I had Japanese bantams before. But now Im on the hunt for a large, docile, broody good laying chicken. Was looking at cochins but read that they have alot of health issues. So steer me in the right direction, please.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

So far I found my Barred Rock to lay the most eggs, are cold and heat hardy, super friendly. I have no complaints. As for my Cochins, eehh they'r late to lay and dont lay that much in my opinion. They'r nice and fluffy to look at but not into being picked up all the time.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

My favorite layers are Rhode Island Reds, Leghorns, Silver-Laced Wyandottes, Barred Rock, and New Hampshires. Cochins, however, are known to be quite broody.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

My Rhode Island Red us the most ornery chicken i have, good layer though. I have a huge blue splash Cochin. She is gorgeous, mediocre layer, but pretty docile. Love my Wyandotte and Americana.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

astrolorps (spelling inncorrect) they are record breaking layers, clean birds and very docile. its what i started with and they to me are the best but im not sure about the spelling.  they are also very healthy


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I was told Light Brahamas wouldn't lay as well as my rocks and orpintons but mine actually lay more... The Brahamas and rocks are both very large, friendly, great egg layers but I've never had a broody one... The Orpingtons are just dumb. That's all I have to say about them.... profoundly retarded birds. I'm always surprised they're still alive... they like to try and kill themselves. *rolls eyes*


----------

